# Tiger Woods



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I saw something last night on t.v. But I only got the end of it. I thought they said, "He was dating someone." Does anyone know who he is dating?


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

umm... he's married and has been for a while. he just bought a 38 million home with her.


----------

